# Should Das Rheingold have an intermission?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Think about it before answering. 
i think yes. 2.5 hours of sitting, i don't think is healthy.
I'm a loyal Wagnerian.
:tiphat:
Go easy on me.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

No, it shouldn't!

Next!

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Ok. Joking aside, I don't think we can be 100% sure if we haven't seen/heard it performed with an interval as it was in the 30s at the Met. (I don't know how long that practice lasted or when it began.) The recording of the Bodanzky Rheingold on Naxos splices in extra music to cover over what was an intermission, but it would be interesting to hear how it worked.

However, the version with an interval must have inserted some music which Wagner didn't write that included a cadence as the music is continuous and Wagner conceived and wrote it to be performed without an interval and I think he was right. Rheingold needs to be experienced in one go and even when one knows the work there is enough going on and it moves along swiftly so I find the time flows by fairly quickly. Just remember that there will be a queue for the toilets even for the gentlemen beforehand!

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I've never seen it live first of all. If I did, I would be worried about having to go to the bathroom and thus not fully enjoying it! I have seen at least one movie that was about as long (maybe a bit longer) at a theater but don't remember having to go to the bathroom. Since movies can be 2.5 hours long and not have an intermission, I don't think _Das Rheingold _needs an intermission.

Most of all though, I tend to be finicky about loyalty to the score, and if Wagner wrote the score with no break, it should stay that way imo. There's not really a good place to split it either without changing the music. The Solti recording does well with where they split the discs, but in the opera house, I doubt that would work.

I guess just go to the bathroom beforehand and don't consume too much liquid. :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Perish the thought.

That said, at 70 the old prostate is not too happy at having to sit for 2.5 hours. But if I'm willing to risk a touch of dehydration and avoid drinking anything beforehand, I can probably still handle it.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I concur. I’m in the same boat as Woodduck but I’m happy to sit through it at one go. It just flows better when it is seamless.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Depends on how strong your Bladder is! Mind you I’ve sat through longer movies


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

DavidA said:


> Depends on how strong your Bladder is! Mind you I've sat through longer movies


It's quite individual I guess. John Bercow had supposedly sat through a 14 hours long meeting (or a series of meetings) without leaving the Chamber. Almost the length of the whole _Ring_ cycle if conducted super fast :lol:.


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

No- Das Rheingold is the Prelude to Das Ring der Nibelungen. It is not conceived of in the same way as the other three music dramas are.


Anyone have a favorite Entry of the Gods into Valhalla? Mine would be the Decca with Solti of course... although most of the credit would go to the VPO and Decca teams for that amazing sound quality.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

No - and I'll point out that Rheingold is only marginally longer than the first act of Parsifal, the third act of Meistersinger, and the prologue/first act of Gotterdammerung.


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

wkasimer said:


> No - and I'll point out that Rheingold is only marginally longer than the first act of Parsifal, the third act of Meistersinger, and the prologue/first act of Gotterdammerung.


Very good points.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i don't think a half hour or more is "marginal"


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Itullian said:


> i don't think a half hour or more is "marginal"


It depends on who's conducting. And once you've been sitting for nearly two hours, another 30 minutes isn't going to matter.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

wkasimer said:


> It depends on who's conducting. And once you've been sitting for nearly two hours, another 30 minutes isn't going to matter.


i think it does. i have been in that position and with my mom too.
i think it's cruel to have to sit for that long.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Don’t have dinner or drink coffee, soda or tea beforehand. Or sit at an aisle seat.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Avoid drinking anything for at least 2 hours before and load up on sour candy. That's how I survive long-äss movies too.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

When I see it in person, it's the only night I don't risk a little whisky beforehand.


----------

